# Milwaukee quik lok.



## suzook (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyone now if other manufacturer attachments can be made to work with the Milwaukee quik lok head???


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm guessing no.


----------



## Rivah (Jun 5, 2018)

If you're referring to the Milwaukee M18 line of tools, yes you can install. I put rotary scissors on my M18 string trimmer. Very easy to change,took about 15 minutes. The tool works as it should. Get the biggest battery available.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I'd love to hear some more feedback on these tools. there was a lot of chatter about them last year.


----------



## suzook (Apr 12, 2019)

Rivah said:


> If you're referring to the Milwaukee M18 line of tools, yes you can install. I put rotary scissors on my M18 string trimmer. Very easy to change,took about 15 minutes. The tool works as it should. Get the biggest battery available.


Thanks. I meant attachments for the quik loc system


----------



## suzook (Apr 12, 2019)

marshtj said:


> I'd love to hear some more feedback on these tools. there was a lot of chatter about them last year.


Just got my trimmer, and hedge attachment. Works awesome. A little heavier than i wanted, but will get used to it after a few uses. The attachments have a spline input, that looks identical to ego's. Thinking it could be easily adjusted to use ego attachments.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Help!!!

How do I get the stupid angled shaft off my Milwaukee string trimmer to put the rotary scissors on?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Are there not a couple screws on the top to loosen the clamp?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Are there not a couple screws on the top to loosen the clamp?


There were. And I took them off to no avail. I have to admit my wife figured it out. 

There is a black screw underneath that I over looked as it did not look like a screw.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

How much run time are you getting out of a 9amp battery?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Are there not a couple screws on the top to loosen the clamp?
> ...


That screw had me guessing too.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Just saw these on YouTube. Anyone compare to say Stihl Kombi? Longevity is concern.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm curious to run time / weight for something like the landscape blade with w 9.0 battery.

In terms of power, I'm curious if it could truly replace my Kombi head.


----------

